# Advice needed regarding Job offer



## 6ainleys (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi all, We've just come back from another fantastic trip to ontario  and we've decided to put in our application! My question is this, although i have family over in Canada we cant go down the sponsership option as he's my uncle and not eligable to sponser, so we're going to apply through the Skilled worker route as my husband is a qualified plumber & has been for many years, however, he has been offered a job driving trucks over there (he also has his HGV licence), as a trucker isn't on the NOC list i was wondering if the job offer would be ok as its not the occupation to which we would have applied under, if you understand what i mean, (i can confuse myself sometimes!)


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The question is, does the trucking firn have a LMO in place allowing them to hire your husband? If so, and your husband has the necessary qualifications to drive trucks in Ontario/Canada then you should go for it. But you must understand that going that route places restrictions on his employment mobility. As a qualified plumber he can apply directly for a PR visa, which allow him to work anywhere in Canada and for whomever he wishes.
One more thing to think about. Your username suggest there are 6 in the family. Coming under PR visa means you must bring substantial money with you whereas as a TWP this is not necessary.
Good Luck,


----------



## 6ainleys (Mar 11, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> The question is, does the trucking firn have a LMO in place allowing them to hire your husband? If so, and your husband has the necessary qualifications to drive trucks in Ontario/Canada then you should go for it. But you must understand that going that route places restrictions on his employment mobility. As a qualified plumber he can apply directly for a PR visa, which allow him to work anywhere in Canada and for whomever he wishes.
> One more thing to think about. Your username suggest there are 6 in the family. Coming under PR visa means you must bring substantial money with you whereas as a TWP this is not necessary.
> Good Luck,


Hi, Thanks for replying Auld Yin, Yes there are 6 of us (myself, my husband & our 4 children) so if we went the PR route we would need $26,419 which is acchievable but would take a little longer, the TWP i understand would fast track our application but we're just weighing up the pros & cons, PR would be better for us in the long run, im just trying to not get carried away with the urgency to move (my heart is in canada & i long to be back there!) i also know we'll only get one shot at this & want to make sure we do everything the right way. Does having a job offer give you more of a chance of being accepted do you think? and do you know if we can apply for PR once we're over there & working under a TWP? Thank you for your help so far.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

6ainleys said:


> Hi, Thanks for replying Auld Yin, Yes there are 6 of us (myself, my husband & our 4 children) so if we went the PR route we would need $26,419 which is acchievable but would take a little longer, the TWP i understand would fast track our application but we're just weighing up the pros & cons, PR would be better for us in the long run, im just trying to not get carried away with the urgency to move (my heart is in canada & i long to be back there!) i also know we'll only get one shot at this & want to make sure we do everything the right way. Does having a job offer give you more of a chance of being accepted do you think? and do you know if we can apply for PR once we're over there & working under a TWP? Thank you for your help so far.


If you have a legit job offer with a LMO then there's a very high chance of being accepted. You can apply for PR visa while on a TWP.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

6ainleys said:


> Hi, Thanks for replying Auld Yin, Yes there are 6 of us (myself, my husband & our 4 children) so if we went the PR route we would need $26,419 which is acchievable but would take a little longer, the TWP i understand would fast track our application but we're just weighing up the pros & cons, PR would be better for us in the long run, im just trying to not get carried away with the urgency to move (my heart is in canada & i long to be back there!) i also know we'll only get one shot at this & want to make sure we do everything the right way. Does having a job offer give you more of a chance of being accepted do you think? and do you know if we can apply for PR once we're over there & working under a TWP? Thank you for your help so far.


I don`t want to put the damper on things for you, but i don`t think you answered the question as to whether the employer offering you the job has, or is confident they can get, a positive labour market opinion (LMO) in order for you to be able to apply for the TWP.

As HGV driver is not on the list, to get an LMO, the employer will have to prove that despite suitably advertising the job the cannot get a Canadian or PR for the position. Also, as HGV driver is not on the list, therefore a position not deemed to be ìn-demand`, and LMO application will be thoroughly scrutinised. In the current economic climate, LMOs are becoming harder to get for non `listed`professions


----------



## 6ainleys (Mar 11, 2010)

JGK said:


> I don`t want to put the damper on things for you, but i don`t think you answered the question as to whether the employer offering you the job has, or is confident they can get, a positive labour market opinion (LMO) in order for you to be able to apply for the TWP.
> 
> As HGV driver is not on the list, to get an LMO, the employer will have to prove that despite suitably advertising the job the cannot get a Canadian or PR for the position. Also, as HGV driver is not on the list, therefore a position not deemed to be ìn-demand`, and LMO application will be thoroughly scrutinised. In the current economic climate, LMOs are becoming harder to get for non `listed`professions


Thanks for your replies, the employer seems quite sure he'll get the LMO but chatting to other people im not quite sure of this, we've decided to go down the PR route (after many hours/days/months deliberation) we feel its best for us, will take longer & we'll have to stay in the UK longer than hoped to build up the funds but it'll be worth it in the end. This site has been so helpfull in answering many questions so thanks again for all you help & advice  we just cant wait to be over in canada so fingers crossed it will all go to plan.


----------

